# Sub-Contractor Indianapolis, IN.



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

We are in need of 1 additional subcontractor for the remainder of this season.

Pay scale is $50-$60 PH (onsite work) +$10PH of travel between sites.
De-icer salt supplied by IPC
MUST BE INSURED(business liability + ).......no exceptions
Prefer person on Westside of Indy.
24/7 availability w/ 60min response time.

Minimum Equipment: 1/2ton truck & 7.5'plow, tailgate salt spreader, snow shovel(s), Amber / yellow flashing lite (4 corner strobes acceptable). Orange or Yellow vest / jacket.

Prefer 5+ yrs experience with HOA & commercial properties, willing to provide excellent service to every customer everytime !

This position involves working out of your truck at times to clear walkways and apply de-icer. This position involves working in extreme cold weather conditions.

*If you feel you have what it takes to work with the #1 snowplowing contractor in Indy....*
Submit interest & qualifications to:
[email protected]


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2008)

I have everything but the salt spreader..including a million liab policy. if we can work around the salt spreader give me a call.

319 8532

I will email you tomorrow.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Position available for subcontractors


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

All work is westside of Indy


----------

